# unterschied Shadow Raptor u. Raptor 10?



## hardyfreak (18. Oktober 2010)

Es geht darum, ob es unterschieder zwischen der normalen Raptor (ka welches Baujahr) und der Raptor 2010 gibt.
Kann mir da jemand helfen?
Hab bis jetzt nur gelesen das bei der 2010er jede klinke ne eigne Feder hat, ist das besser?
mfg: Hardy_freak


----------



## Stirni (18. Oktober 2010)

warte doch noch ein paar wochen/monate,dann kommt die raptor 2011.

aber sonst gilt,und mir fällt grad garkein gegenbeispiel ein,dass in jeder nabe,jede klinke eine eigene feder hat.

ich finde deinen ersten satz irgendwie sehr unverständlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (19. Oktober 2010)

Gegenfrage: was erhoffst du dir von dem System?

Funktionierende Naben gibt es ja eigentlich reichlich.Ich selber hatte z.B. mit der Odyssey Hazard Cassette keine Probleme, aber da die eigentlich auch nur eine Joytech ist und du mit der schon Schwierigkeiten hattest, scheidet die sicherlich aus.
Dann wolltest du was zur WTP wissen, die es nicht mehr gibt. Als Antwort wäre Eclat natürlich nahe liegend. Vom ersten Eindruck scheint die auch nicht schlecht zu sein, ein Freund hat die am Envy, allerdings auch noch nicht so lange, als das man schon wirkliche Erfahrungsberichte schreiben könnte. 
Mit der GSPORT wird man wohl auch nicht viel verkehrt machen, hier und da liest man mal was über kleine Defekte, im großen und ganzen aber auch eine brauchbare Nabe. Die Primo Mix ist ebenfalls recht gut, gerade bei unsauberer Fahrweise. 
Und wenns letztendlich was wirklich edles sein soll, blieben immernoch Profile (/ Madera) oder Chris King, wobei letztere dann schon kostspielig ist. 

Bei der angesprochenen Technik mit den Federn kann ich mir nur vorstellen, dass das Skippen bestmöglich eliminiert werden soll und selbst wenn dem so ist, hätte man zumindest bei Bikeguide schon mal davon gelesen, dass die Nabe besser funktioniert als andere. Das ist nicht der Fall. Wenn da Nabenfragen kommen, lautet die Antwort meistens: Primo Mix, Profile, Gsport und manchmal noch WTP und Proper.


----------



## Stirni (19. Oktober 2010)

gsport mit ewigen einbauproblemen...da mal spacern und hier mal irgendwas machen,etc..

mit der proper machst du nichts falsch,die fährt ja sowieso jeder.

chris king gibts nicht unter 12t,wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht kennen und wenn du sie kennst,sind sie viel zu teuer.(falls du sie googelst,ja leute geben für sowas wirklich geld aus!wenns die in 9t gäbe,wäre ich der erste,der auf bestellen klickt.)

mit profile und madera macht man ja auch nix falsch. love it or hate it,wa.


----------



## hardyfreak (19. Oktober 2010)

danke für die ganzen empfelungen! Also ist Shadow nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei? Profil oder Chrisking möchte ich nicht, is mir zu Teuer ;-).


----------



## RISE (19. Oktober 2010)

Naja, die Nabe funktioniert eben wahrscheinlich genauso gut und schlecht wie viele andere auch. 

@Stirni:

36/12 FTW.


----------



## Daniel_D (19. Oktober 2010)

Was willst du denn damit machen? Wenns kein massives Gegrinde sein soll brauchst du eigentlich weder G-Sport noch Primo


----------



## Stirni (20. Oktober 2010)

RISE schrieb:


> Naja, die Nabe funktioniert eben wahrscheinlich genauso gut und schlecht wie viele andere auch.
> 
> @Stirni:
> 
> 36/12 FTW.



me = 28/9  

couch sagte mal irgendwas von einem 10t custom-driver für die king. das wäre sehr interessant.


----------



## RISE (20. Oktober 2010)

Couch macht sowieso gute Sachen. LÃ¤gen zwischen ihm und mir nicht um die 9000km, wÃ¼rde ich meinen Vorbau und den Freecoaster zum Modifizieren rÃ¼berschicken.
10t fÃ¼r die King wÃ¤re aber echt prima. Dann ist man bei wie viel? 600â¬?


----------



## Stirni (20. Oktober 2010)

ja das geht ganz schön ins geld  aber könnt ja dann meine profiles verkaufen und die king in usa holen  relativiert sich irgendwie schon.
vorbau hinschicken mach ich eventuell übern winter 
was macht er denn mit freecoastern ?


----------



## RISE (20. Oktober 2010)

Die Achse wird gefemaled und an den KHE basierten Coastern bastelt er wohl noch noch ein zusätzliches Lager dran und verbessert wohl auch die Lager im Driver. 
Die gebohrten Vorbauten sehen auch echt schick aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (20. Oktober 2010)

was der typ für ideen hat,ist genial. sein rad gefällt mir sehr...die details sind der hammer.


----------



## holmar (21. Oktober 2010)

Habt ihr mal für die doofen dieser welt eine Seite auf Lager?


----------



## RISE (21. Oktober 2010)

http://www.zodiaceng.com/

Vieles läuft aber über Bikeguide.


----------



## Omegar (26. Oktober 2010)

Die Shadow Rant V2 basiert auf der selben Konstruktion wie die WTB Supreme... und ist echt laut!


----------



## hardyfreak (26. Oktober 2010)

und ist die qualie von der rant v 2 auch so gut wie die supreme?
Und auch lauter als die supreme (jaja ich weiß mein ghettofeeling usw.)^^


----------



## hardyfreak (27. Oktober 2010)

hab mir mal die slat am casette pro angeschaut...
is die qualität ok oder genau so schlecht wie bei den "normalen" salt naben? naja was ehißt schlecht, hab halt keine gute erfahrungen damit...
und sind da richtige federn drin oder auch noch so ein ring?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (27. Oktober 2010)

Von Schatten zu Salz ist dann schon ein Unterschied, alleine von der Technik. Das Q-Lite Gebammel ist dann doch geringfügig besser als die normale Technik, die Joytech Naben benutzen. Nimm doch die von Omegar vorgeschlagene Rant V2, dann hast du deine WTP Supreme in etwas anderer Optik, aber das gleiche System und vermutlich (!) genauso laut.

PS: Ich werf mal noch den Thread in den Raum.

http://www.teilewaage.de/forum2/showthread.php?t=4500


----------



## holmar (27. Oktober 2010)

Wie oft muss man eigentlich mit dem Kopf irgendwo gegenlaufen um die Lautstärke zum kaufagument bei einer Nabe zu machen?


----------



## Omegar (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde das die Shadow, warscheinlich wie die WTP Supreme, einfach ein genial tiefes klicken hat. Der Ton unterscheidet sich einfach zu dem doch sehr vorherschenden hellen klickern von  "normalen" 4-Klinken-Freiläufen. Die Lautstärke ist so eine Sache. Der eine mags leise und der andere laut. Fest steht auf jeden fall das Shadow und WTB sehr robuste Naben im Programm haben/hatten...


----------



## RISE (27. Oktober 2010)

holmar schrieb:


> Wie oft muss man eigentlich mit dem Kopf irgendwo gegenlaufen um die Lautstärke zum kaufagument bei einer Nabe zu machen?



Klar muss das laut sein. Wir sind da nur schon ein bisschen zu alt. Laute Nabe, Nike 6.0 und flacher Rahmen müssen ein optisches Dreieck bilden.


----------



## Stirni (27. Oktober 2010)

Die heilige Dreifaltigkeit!


----------



## hardyfreak (27. Oktober 2010)

na mein ghettofeeling muss ja auch stimmen!^^
ja also das salz lieber in die tonne?
bei der rant v2 gefällt mir das gehäuse nicht so sehr...


----------



## holmar (27. Oktober 2010)

und wieder ein moment in dem ich froh bin keine 16 mehr sein zu müssen


----------



## hardyfreak (27. Oktober 2010)

bin 15 ;-)
mein händler hatte aauch vermutet das die neue salt am pro eine gelabelte wtp switch ist. was sagt ihr dazu? weil im 2011 katalog von salt auch des ganze zeugs steht wie bei der wtp...

auch wenn meine fragen vllt. ein bischen dumm sind, warum bist du dann so ähh (also an holmar, hoffe du nimmst mir das net übel...)
hast doch bestimmt auch ma angefangen oder?


----------



## holmar (27. Oktober 2010)

nein ich bin schon mit dem bmx aus dem kreissaal gefahren 
irgendwann kommst du an einen punkt an dem du merkst was relevant ist und was nicht (boa ey ver****t philosophisch oder?) die lautstärke einer nabe ist es in neun von zehn fällen nicht. vielleicht bin ich auch ziemlich schnell gealtert seit ich halbtote zwischen dem pflegeheim und dem krankenhaus hin und her kutschieren muss


----------



## hardyfreak (7. November 2010)

so hab jetzt die raptor...
muss sagen wenn man die einmal angedreht hat kommts ein so vor als ob sie garnicht aufhören will, also lager sind topp!
der sound is auch einsame spitze schön tief und laut genug.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

